# How do i activate my graphics card?



## iRunner (Oct 27, 2016)

So i got a new laptop and it has a integrated Intel HD 520 graphic card , and a AMD Radeon R5 M335 2 gb one

And it's not using the AMD one its only using the intel one and i don't know how to activate the AMD one...
I have the drivers and everything but still it doesn't wanna do it...

Any solutions ? Please i would be thankfull !


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi iRunner, and welcome to TSG.

There is no guarantee I'll have a solution, but it would help us to help you if you told us the brand and the exact and full model number of the laptop.


----------



## iRunner (Oct 27, 2016)

Hello, no problem its DELL Inspiron 5559 , Intel Core i5 6200-U , 8gb ram , AMD Radeon R5 M335 2 gb


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

From what I can find on line, I am getting the impression that the Inspiron 5000 series laptops come with either an Intel or AMD Radeon video controller, but not both. If you check the product label on the laptop, is there a dash and another set of digits after the 5559 model number?


----------



## iRunner (Oct 27, 2016)

Okay, so this is what i found on the side of the box : Inspiron 15-5559 15.6"HD (136

And on the next sticky thing on the side says Model : Inspiron 5559
Model: #.5559- 1189

Not sure if that's it but no instructions came with the laptop
and on the laptop there's a sticky thing saying Inspiron 15
 5000 series


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the exact "service tag" number and/or "express service code" number on your *Dell Inspiron 5559* laptop?
Once we can access its support site, that should confirm what hardware and devices came in it.

This is what's listed in the specifications section for it:







(click image to enlarge and view)

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## iRunner (Oct 27, 2016)

Alright, that's what i found on the side of the box...SN should mean serial number ? Other notes are on my language...

And yes your image shows excatly what i have...but im only using the intel hd graphics card, and when i try to disable it, no games work...



http://imgur.com/Kuu57

 - link to image incase the other one doesn't work


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, in your case the SN is the service tag.

I did not see the type of graphics card in there, but it does show an AMD Graphics Label so I would think it's AMD... 

However how to check that on your computer I can't do as it's a Linux machine (at least according to Dell) and I do not know linux


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

HERE is your *Dell Inspiron 5559* laptop.
It shipped in May 2016 in Emerging Countries - EMEA and came with Ubuntu Linux 14.04.
It does have driver support for Windows 10 64-bit.
It appears to have these primary devices:
Intel HD Graphics 520 graphics
AMD Radeon R5 M335 graphics
Realtek ALC3234 high definition audio
Realtek PCIe 10/100 Mbps ethernet
Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 3160 wireless

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If that's the case, then it's most likely a BIOS setting to change between the two. To get to the BIOS would you press F12 on boot up, select BIOS Setup, then look at Primary Display. If it has both in there, you should be able to select the one you want.

However I have not seen a laptop with 2 graphics card in it.


----------



## iRunner (Oct 27, 2016)

Alright, my laptop came with a linux , but i purchased Windows 10 pro and i have it on my laptop..

Im gonna try the BIOS thing right now...


----------



## iRunner (Oct 27, 2016)

So i opened BIOS as you said... and i opened BIOS setup , but inside there there was no Primary Display...I checked every single folder , but still nowhere... Im starting to think this laptop might be broken


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

It might not hurt to run the Video Card Dell Diagnostics for your laptop here:
http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/product-support/servicetag/8FVDR72/diagnose

You can also check if you have the latest drivers installed here:
http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/product-support/servicetag/8FVDR72/drivers


----------



## iRunner (Oct 27, 2016)

I did that , and when it scans the intel one, it goes to a full test and runs some kind of 3d game , and for the amd one just instantly goes to 100% and says passed...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

After you installed Windows 10 64-bit in that laptop, did you install Intel chipset 10.1.1.7?
The purpose of the chipset driver is so the Windows operating system can properly detect and configure the computer's devices.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## iRunner (Oct 27, 2016)

No actually i havent , i thought i woudn't need it cause i would not use that graphics card...Is there a way to fix my issue ?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Install the chipset driver...


----------

